
Dick's Sporting Goods produces a list of 938 banned words; “dick” is outlawed - sigacts
https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/wcsstore/DicksSportingGoods//javascript/Common/bannedWords.json
======
pavel_lishin
Common stuff. I work for Bazaarvoice; we have "generic" lists of "bad" words,
as well as client-specific ones. We use them to automatically reject product
reviews, or to at least flag them for human intervention.

You all can probably understand why these lists err on the side of false
positive, rather than false negative.

There's also the occasional fun false positive, such as a reply to a review
from a client that would include a URL with one of the "bad" words as a URL
token: e.g., "To learn how to clean your vacuum, download the manual at
www.manufacturer.com/download?product=123&ass=abc" \- where "ass" is some
abbreviated variable name that ends up causing replies to get rejected.

(There's also some really, really fun words in some of those lists that I have
no idea how they got there. My favorite one is actually from a different
company that maintains a word list: N.I.P.P.L.E.S. Yes, all capital, with
periods in between the words. Highly specific, and I'd love to know what was
the original trigger for adding that to the list.)

------
dmurray
Dick's probably didn't compile this themselves.

------
rustlerpride
Anyone notice that there is a certain m---likcer entry but not the correctly
spelled version? haha

------
drivingmenuts
Now if I could just get Dick's to quit spamming me.

Maybe if I use this list ...

------
dumbfounder
My favorite is whoralicious.

------
smcl
What's it used for? Usernames/passwords or something?

~~~
pgrote
You can personalize jerseys and sporting goods.

[https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/products/maxfli-
personali...](https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/products/maxfli-personalized-
golf-bags.jsp)

~~~
smcl
Ah thanks, I had no idea. Some of these are insanely specific, weird or tame
("soused", "ovum", "dimwit")

~~~
pavel_lishin
Many were probably added after someone took a screenshot of a hoodie or
whatever they were able to create on their online store, and post it to
twitter to the amusement of everyone but Dick's marketing/legal departments.

------
adtac
Why would you outlaw 'fat'? This makes no sense.

~~~
The_Sponge
These are words that they think could cause offense to their customers. Fat
can be insulting and unflattering.

~~~
adtac
What if someone wanted to say "I'd like to reduce my body fat"?

~~~
pavel_lishin
Then the submitted content would probably get flagged for manual review, and
would be approved.

------
fiatpandas
Think this is a modified copy of google's list.

------
msimpson
They outlawed "vulgar"...

~~~
qbrass
They rightfully banned "prude".

------
booleandilemma
Very imaginative list.

------
loceng
What about Dicky?

